# Professional Installers question on installing the R15



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Professional Installers question on installing the R15. 

When installing the new R15 and not using a batteries powered signal meter how do you keep tone through the line without resetting the R15 about 6 times and waiting between resets for 20 sec of tone through the line to tune the dish in?

Its easy doing a multi receiver install because the other receivers can power the signal meter.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not in any way sure if this applies but there is a tone test in setup that you check the LNB's with on the R15. No information in the manual as to what it's for though.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Why not just keep one standard non-DVR receiver in the truck for this purpose?


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

walters said:


> Why not just keep one standard non-DVR receiver in the truck for this purpose?


We do now. it was a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Vermonster (Nov 18, 2005)

There is an "aiming" feature in the setup menu of the R15. It displays two rapidly updating bar graphs (one for each transponder) and a varying audio tone based on signal strength.

VT


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a "off topic" question. A guy at work who deals with DTV input to our facility had a problem where roofers moved the Dish to do some work then set it back, thinking "it was close enough" to where it had been. Anyway, it wasn't and he spent the rest of the day on walkie talkies aiming the dish. He asked me if there was a meter (portable) that he could use from the dish. I had no answer but told him I would ask. Also, approximate cost?


----------



## wishfull1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Just a "off topic" question. A guy at work who deals with DTV input to our facility had a problem where roofers moved the Dish to do some work then set it back, thinking "it was close enough" to where it had been. Anyway, it wasn't and he spent the rest of the day on walkie talkies aiming the dish. He asked me if there was a meter (portable) that he could use from the dish. I had no answer but told him I would ask. Also, approximate cost?


You can get them at Solid Signal. $100 on up. http://www.solidsignal.com/cat_display.asp?CAT=Signal Meters

Cheers


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

wishfull1 said:


> You can get them at Solid Signal. $100 on up. http://www.solidsignal.com/cat_display.asp?CAT=Signal Meters
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate it!


----------

